# Anyone have a set of rims and tires that will fit my z31 turbo?



## FrankieZ (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey, guys. I'm brand new to the site, and a new and satisfied owner of a 1986 z31 turbo. I was just wondering if anyone has a set of rims and tires for my car. They must be 17" and I would prefer 350z rims although I am open to other styles if a picture or link is provided. Thanks.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Are you sure you just wan the rims and tires? It would be rather difficult and expensive to cut out the spokes and hub. And the 359Z wheels don't really have a good definition between the spokes and the rim part of the wheel. Would also make it much more difficult to attach whatever spokes you're planning on using. You'd be much better off buying the wheels whole rather than trying to piece them together.


----------



## FrankieZ (Sep 24, 2010)

ZBum, not too sure what you're speaking of. Apparently, 17" rims off of a 2005 350Z will fit my car directly. No Spacers or anything needed. Just a direct swap as far as I know.


----------



## FrankieZ (Sep 24, 2010)

If you are reading my post and taking it verbatim, or trying to be humorous, neither of those is helping me, and both are really just a waste of my time because my car doesn't have nice rims on it at the moment and I've yet to laugh as a result of your "sense of humor." But yes, I am looking for the whole wheel, just to clarify. . . 4 of them to be exact.


----------



## TopherFlame (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey, I've got two sets of rims for a z31. The original aluminum wheels, and a set of white spoke wheels.

Not sure where you are, but I'm in upstate NY.


----------



## xxVERITASxx (Sep 13, 2009)

If you were in Southern CA I could hook u up w/ some originals... 

NEW Tires (215/60R15) and Wheels for Nissan 300zx Z31

There's my listing w/ pics


----------

